# Sort of cute monster facade!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I have started my Monster facade that will be about 8 feet tall. I want to have two televisions behind the facade to have moving eyes which will be from the Hallowindow dvd. I also want a tongue to stick out and still toying with ideas how to do that cheap and efficient. I'm thinking paper mache at the moment. The mouth I am thinking Great Stuff for the gums and the teeth I am still trying to think of what to use. Anyway just thought I would post the first process of this prop and get some ideas along the way.

This is a drawing of sort of the direction I am going for:










This is the wood base I cut out to start the project. Remember the eyes will not be square. I just wanted to get an idea where the tv's were going to be for the eyes:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That looks like it's going to be a lot of fun! Keep us posted!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you like going big!

I wonder if the tongue could be mounted to an assembly run by a wiper motor to give you the back-and-forth movement?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, you like going big!
> 
> I wonder if the tongue could be mounted to an assembly run by a wiper motor to give you the back-and-forth movement?


You are the second person that mentioned that, but I think I will just keep that static because it will be pretty heavy and a big job! I have a few more projects on my list, so I don't want to have the deadline to get this prop done right down to the wire. Anyway off to work on the mouth. I am thinking having the mouth separate from the head and just insert it when displayed. This way it will be easy to store away.Also it isn't easy to work on this piece inside my basement, since it doesn't go upright because it is too tall.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is very cool! I think you should make the tongue slimey so that as people enter, a little "saliva" drips on them....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That is very cool! I think you should make the tongue slimey so that as people enter, a little "saliva" drips on them....


Ha..Ha..that would be cool! I'm not going to use this facade for the entrance of my haunt it will be in front of the other side of my yard. I lost my Willow tree in the storm last year, so I am trying to take advantage of that and using that area as a focal point. When I had the tree people didn't see my display until they were right on top of it. Now it is more open area, so I want something big to have them slow down to take a look at my main area of the yard.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You always have great ideas and this looks like another


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This rocks! Love it!


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

I wonder if it'd be possible to just make a wire form for the tongue and cover it with red plastic. The shiny kind would be best, so that you could spray it with some water to make it look really wet. Course that all depends on how close people'll get to look at it. Plus paper mache would add a bit more weight which might be needed for something that big.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

SMR said:


> I wonder if it'd be possible to just make a wire form for the tongue and cover it with red plastic. The shiny kind would be best, so that you could spray it with some water to make it look really wet. Course that all depends on how close people'll get to look at it. Plus paper mache would add a bit more weight which might be needed for something that big.


SMR that actually wouldn't be a bad idea! I will definitely consider it as an option when I do the tongue. Thanks! I am working on the mouth now with chicken wire and pvc base. It is getting really hard to work in my basement because of lack of room, but I am trying my best. I will show some progress pictures later. Thanks for the responses so far. Last time I did a thread while I was doing a build process was on my Walking Zombie, so it feels good to be seeing the comments during the build to maybe change the route I planned on. Thanks guys!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Not to "poo-poo" other ideas, but what about carving the tongue out of foam? You can reinforce it with Foam Coat http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/-025-Foam-Coat-3lbs.html and make it pretty sturdy, without adding a lot of weight.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Not to "poo-poo" other ideas, but what about carving the tongue out of foam? You can reinforce it with Foam Coat http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/-025-Foam-Coat-3lbs.html and make it pretty sturdy, without adding a lot of weight.


The only problem where would I get a big piece of foam? Also I don't want this prop to cost me a fortune. If you have a place you know where I can purchase foam cheap than please let me know, but the places I checked is expensive.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Wire and fabric would be easy to dissemble and store also. Can't wait to see it finished, look like a great start.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I am done for today, but made some progress. I did the base for the mouth that will be inserted during assembly. I am thinking of heat shrinking plastic to the base than using Great Stuff for the gums, but I am still stumped on what to do for the teeth? I was thinking about taking those hard foam triangles and carving them into teeth, but I am still undecided. I wanted to post two pics of what I did during the process. I took a temp plate from construction paper of the mouth and nailed a board to form a structure to mold the pvc. I used the pvc to make the base stronger than added chicken wire. It sort of looks like a goal for soccer, but it should work for the mouth's base. Also I want to thank the person on the forum that came up with this method to shape pvc. I'm sorry I don't have the name at the moment, but you are a genius!  Oh and by the way you can see I don't have much room to work on this project!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the tongue idea is fun, but I'd worry about kids (and adults) grabbing it or attempting to grab it and either breaking it, or even worse, pulling the facade down on themselves. I'd consider making the tongue from foam, similar to that from a yoga mat, mattress pad, etc., that would keep it light in weight, easy to shape and move, and not likely to hurt anyone if, and when, they grab it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

fontgeek said:


> I think the tongue idea is fun, but I'd worry about kids (and adults) grabbing it or attempting to grab it and either breaking it, or even worse, pulling the facade down on themselves. I'd consider making the tongue from foam, similar to that from a yoga mat, mattress pad, etc., that would keep it light in weight, easy to shape and move, and not likely to hurt anyone if, and when, they grab it.


I definitely make sure things are secure when I make it. Put it this way my entire haunt stayed up during Hurricane Sandy while my Willow tree fell to the ground right next to it. My props are definitely solid because I would hate for someone to get hurt!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I really can't wait to see this finished thing


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You could cut the teeth from some of the pieces of left over plywood. Then glue your foam teeth on the plywood. That way you can screw into the plywood. That is what I do when I make foam props like my Gator.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> You could cut the teeth from some of the pieces of left over plywood. Then glue your foam teeth on the plywood. That way you can screw into the plywood. That is what I do when I make foam props like my Gator.


I actually really like that idea. I don't suppose you could post a close up picture of the mouth, so I can get an idea if it will go with this prop? I don't want you to go out of your way that is if you have a picture available. Thanks Watcher!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it will be big enough to get folks to slow down and take notice.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

oh yeah.. it is big enough... very cool... indeed!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a picture of my Gator. You can see I used the plywood on the bottom for hooking him on rollers and a air cylinder. Also under the mouth I drilled holes in that to put the teeth in and metal L bracket on the back. That is what pulls his mouth open. I don't actually have a picture of a large tooth like you are making. But if your plywood was cut like your drawing. Then screwed to the mouth. You could shape and glue foam over the plywood. It is pretty strong and holds up really well. I cover my foam with MM.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

The facade is coming out great Joisey. I like Watcher's gator and teeth idea too. Looking forward to the finished project. Kudos for getting this done in tight quarters!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great, Joiseygal.  Looking forward to watching this build and seeing which techniques you use. 

And there is something sexy about a woman that uses power tools.


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

That gator looks awesome!

Space always seems to just shrink away this time of the year. Of course I'm not working on anything nearly as big as a monster facade! It's looking good though. I like the idea of having wood backing to attach foam teeth too. Mostly because I can see something like teeth getting damaged pretty easily, and I think it'd be easier to recarve and replace the teeth that way.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I do like the wood idea, but I am not really working with a flat surface at the top where I will be inserting the teeth. I have to say you did give me a good idea of how to go about making the teeth. The bottom piece of the mouth I will be placing the tongue, so the teeth will only be up top.

Ha Ha thanks for the other feedback. Lol...Cathy!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Holy crap - it's HUGE - it's Awesome!! I love the way you jump right into projects and figure stuff out as you go. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I had a chance to work on the mouth. I used insulated foam for the back of the mouth and paper mach'e for the tongue. I still have to create the teeth, but it is coming along slowly. I am going to put a second layer of paper mach'e on in a couple of days, so hopefully I will add the teeth and show you more progress!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

This is super cool. Can't wait to see how it turns out. What color scheme are you thinking?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

spideranne said:


> This is super cool. Can't wait to see how it turns out. What color scheme are you thinking?


I think a greenish color for the back of the mouth and pink for the tongue. Off white for the teeth with black dry brushed on. As for the monster I am still debating on the color. I have it grey at the moment, but that might change.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

couch cushion foam would work for tongue also..


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Lilly said:


> couch cushion foam would work for tongue also..


I think that would of been a better idea than paper mâché, but I already finished my second layer and I can't turn back now. I have Interlux Fiberglass Bottomkote Aqua paint that I got from a person at a garage sale, so I will use that to protect the paper mâché and than paint pink over it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I went to my Make and take yesterday and with the help of my friends I was almost able to complete my monster facade. Thank you so much to Devin for doing a fantastic job on painting my facade. I can't believe how awesome it came out. Also thank you Phyllis for doing an excellent job on the teeth. I still have to paint the teeth and add the tv's to the eyes, but I just wanted to show you more progress on this facade. I also had plenty of suggestions on adding smoke coming through the nose. I think that will definitely be something I want to do. Anyway here are the pictures of the progress that was done yesterday and the first picture I forgot to post that was done a week ago.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Devin painting the facade:









The completed paint job: 









A night shot of what it will sort of look like on Halloween night. I still have a few things to add to really make this facade come alive. Also I still have to paint the teeth and the eyes will be replaced with tv's playing the Hallowindow eye dvd.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

looks great!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is beyond awssss!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! Here is another pic with some lights we were playing with. The paint job really stands out in the lights!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's very cool. Would make an awesome headboard in the off season.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful paint job! It really looks fabulous.

Of course, I'm sitting here wondering how you get that into your car for transporting


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wildcat that is funny you mention that because one of the people at our make and take said the same thing.  Roxy you know me if there is a will than there is a way! Plus it breaks down in pieces, so that helps!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Joisey, the monster looks wonderful. You did a great job on the lighting too.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I have been getting some really positive feedback from spectators, so I wanted to share what the finished results on the Monster Facade. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Those eyes look so effective! Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow! I couldn't look away! Great job...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did the most amazing job on that façade, Joisey! The eyes are wonderful!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am very happy about the results on this facade. I've been wanting to build this for sometime now and I'm glad I finally plunged into this project. So far it seems like the spectators are enjoying it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow JG, I love it!
Everything came together perfectly.
Great addition to your haunt!
Nice job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Brilliant!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a really cool facade, great work on this!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, that is so cool! Outstanding, Sharon!


----------

